# Any need for black sands wave table service?



## 924T (Jul 21, 2013)

I've seen some posts where prospectors have gone out and gotten black sands, and then didn't have
the technologies to get the Gold out, and resorted to just selling the black sands.

I'm looking for opinions: do you think it's worth my time to offer wave table services to process black
sands for others? 

I just recently bought the lab-sized M5 wave table from Action Mining for processing milled escrap, but
it will run black sands, too-------if I remember correctly, they claim it will recover Gold as fine as 500 microns
from sands.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 924T (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah, yes, this reminds me of the old Simon & Garfunkel song "The Sound of Silence" 

It doesn't appear that there is any need for a black sands processing service, but that's what I wanted to
find out.

So, I'll start a new thread, about buying black sands, again looking for commentary and opinions.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## galenrog (Aug 1, 2013)

The M5 has a capacity of one ton per day. For anyone who is serious about recovery of free gold from crushed ore or from heavy sands will utilize equipment with capabilities of at least a few tons per hour. The M5 is designed for use in a lab setting or a sampling unit in the field. It is not designed as a production unit.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 1, 2013)

By the way, 500 microns is not that small. That is .5 mm or from 30 to 35 mesh depending on which scale you use.
500 mesh on the other hand is getting down there and is like 25 microns.
He actually claims 5 to 20 micron gold recovery.


----------



## Traveller11 (Aug 1, 2013)

galenrog said:


> The M5 has a capacity of one ton per day. For anyone who is serious about recovery of free gold from crushed ore or from heavy sands will utilized equipment with capabilities of at least a few tons per hour. The M5 is designed for use in a lab setting or a sampling unit in the field. It is not designed as a production unit.



A ton is a lot of material if you are processing concentrates from a sluice, jig or centrifuge. I do not think the wave tables are designed to run raw material straight from the trommel.


----------



## galenrog (Aug 1, 2013)

Larger wave tables are capable of separating well over one ton per hour of milled ore. I have seen demos of tables capable of much more in production facilities in Canada. Very impressive.


----------



## rusty (Aug 2, 2013)

Both the Falcon or Knelson commercially manufactured centrifuges will beat the wave table for daily production and recovery of values, forum thread on my home made centrifuge. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=16975&hilit=+centrifuge


----------



## galenrog (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't argue that. The Knelson concentrators are very good at what they are designed to to. I like the small trailer mounted portable field unit. I know people who have this in their arsenal of equipment as a primary separation unit for screened milled ore and for screened mineral sands.

The variety of equipment out there is enormous. 

I still like the tables for most applications like that of the original post due to ease of use. But we all lean toward that which we are comfortable with, so you will get no arguement on merits of use. Most are adequate for their purpose. Since 924T has a wave table, however limited it may be, I was making comparisons to other tables available. 

I even like Miller tables, but use them as clean up tools, not primary or secondary concentrators. if I plan on smelting the secondary concentrates, I leave the Miller table out of the equation.

924T, I hope you have lots of customers, but I think you need to also offer your services on the several miners and prospector forums available. If you are proficient at using your wave table, you should do well. BTW, how do you have the frame stabilized? As you know, the more stable the frame, the better it performs.


----------



## 924T (Aug 2, 2013)

galenrog,

Howdy, and thanks for the commentary!

You're dead on---------the M5 is a laboratory side wave table, and is somewhat portable, and is all I can fit
in my place right now (which is just killing me, because I missed a mint condition M7 for the same amount 
of money, about 5 months ago-----simply had no place to put it). 

I bought it to run small samples of milled chips, etc., but when I saw a thread on the forum where a woman
was searching for someone to buy her black sands, I thought it would be interesting and educational to run
some black sands, and compare the table angle and water flow differences that turned out to be optimal
for different materials.

There are no black sands where I'm at, or I'd be out on the weekends shoveling or dredging up my own.

I'm just now making a base to mount the M5 to, and Jessica at Action Mining had recommended using
sand bags to bulwark the wave table legs, so I've got some sand bags ready to go.

But, as always, anybody that has experience running one of these is more than welcome hit me with
their ideas and experiences------the more I know about it, the better!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## M7wave (Jun 25, 2022)

924T said:


> galenrog,
> 
> Howdy, and thanks for the commentary!
> 
> ...


----------

